# The lion the Bear and the pig



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

A Lion A Bear And A Pig are sitting around the camp fire discussing who is the hardest.

The lion say's "when i roar the whole jungle shakes"
Thats nothing The bear says "when i roar the whole forest trembles!"
"so what"say's the pig"all i have to do is sneeze and the whole f****ing world shits itself"

:lol:

Public health announcement"
"swine flu" will never affect you....research shows that it affects "noses and throats" It leaves arseholes alone!

Some Non pc jokes 

Sky sports poll:
Alan Shearer is the most unpopular caretaker
since Ian Huntley

A bloke from Middlesbrough is teaching his son how to w*nk..
The Kid says "this is fun dad" 
dad says "yes and when you get to thirteen you can use your own knob!"

:lol:

Tom.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sorry I find one of those highly offensive. :wink:


----------

